# Jobs in Telecommunications



## rob171171 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi
I am thinking of relocation to Canada from Ireland, no ideas where but probably in suburbs of Toronto I would imagine. I have degree in Electronics and over 10 years experience in Mobile Telecoms, Cisco CCNA certification, 6-Sigma. What are the opportunities available in Toronto and can anyone pass on recruitment agencies I can contact to look at potential jobs in this industry.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## mamoun1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

hi,
my question here, is there any way to immigrate to canada with experience in telecommunications?/ or the only way is by getting a job offer there!!! since telecommunications is not in the required skills list


----------

